# Meet Luna Snowwolf a cunning Hybrid



## LunaSnowwolf (Jul 14, 2011)

*Name:* Luna Snowwolf
*Age:* 25
*Sex:* Female
*Species:* White wolf, snow leopard hybrid
*Height:* 5â€™6â€
*Weight:* 150 lbs
*Appearance:* looks much like a timberwolf but all white, has slight markings from the snow leopard and cat like glowing eyes. In anthro form her leopard spotting goes from under her breasts to the bottom of her stomach outlining her curves.

*- Hair and fur:* Fur is a white coloration. Her underbelly has a dark grey color with spotting going from the chest down to the stomach. Her front legs and back have the leopard spotting along with her tail having the dominate leopard patterns. Tip of ears are black same with tip of tail. Has a scar on her right leg. Cat like eyes and tuffs of fur on her ears.
*Ref picture of animal form-*
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h66/drasonic/lunawolf2.jpg
*Human Form:*
Long black hair but shimmers a chocolate coloring in the light. Pale white skin with emerald green eyes. Has a slim build and wears a glowing red star pendant.
*Ref of human form:*
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h66/drasonic/Art%20Work/luna_snowwolf_by_cipire-d3h3lg8.jpg

*Ref of anthro: **is missing the leopard parts since I changed her a bit**:*
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h66/drasonic/Art Work/slh3wg-2.png
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h66/drasonic/Art Work/darkfallenangelgoddesschezwolfe.jpg
*Clothing:*
In human or anthro form Luna likes to wear either slightly ripped blue jeans with a black top and flat bottom shoes or her most favorite is wearing flowing gowns with laced up heels.
*Ref for clothing-*
http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h66/drasonic/Art Work/Luna2-1.jpg
*Eye color:* Emerald Green.
*Other features:* as a slight scar where she was bitten on her forearm on the right front leg.
*Behavior and Personality:* is cunning and attactive the double killer they say, acts strong but really is weak at heart, keeps her feelings bottled up to hide her emotions but fails at it, likes to be flirty to get her way if needed, can be bi-polar at times happy one minute and bite your head off the next depending on the situation.

*Skills:* great hunting, hearing and smell is strong, pick pocketing.

*Weaknesses:* letting emotions get the best of her at times, her gimp in her right leg

*Likes:* Arcade games, pick pocketing rich snobs, hunting rabbits in the spring, the first frost, the first eye contact with meeting a male, flurting.

*Dislikes:* Non acceptance, crying, stupidity, being caught

*History:* Luna Snowwolf- Was born under a rather large oak tree by a beautiful timberwolf named Kala. Kala was repected and considered the alpha female. There was a male large timberwolf that was the alpha male named Uki that was always pursuing Kala to be his mate but she refused him everytime. Kala was a great hunter for the clan but she fell in love with a snow leopard named Paluk which was forbiden in their clan to cross breed. Kala and Paluk where a mated pair and one day she gave birth to a normal looking female timberwolf named Luna. Kala promised Paluk they would raise her together and thus everything was going fine until one day. Luna turned ten, was top of her pack, excelent hunter. Luna lost her puppy coat and out came a pur white coat, with the leopard markings and Uki was enraged for he know she wasnt just timberwolf. He hunted down and killed Paluk.

Then on top of that he banned Luna and killed Kala, hung her by her tail and had the clan rip her into pieces infront of poor luna. All that was left of her mother was a thin silver pendant that was in the shape of a snake. Luna ran far and long into the mountains and thus she planned nad trained until she was 20 and she then returned to her clan. She got into a great fight with Uki, blood and fur flew, he lunged and bit into her right leg causing a facture, until she had him, in her teeth, his neck she took her paws held his head, bit down and twisted. Letting out a loud howl for she had finally killed her parents murderer.

She now lives on the other side of the mountains in a rather dark forest in a cottage she made, waiting for the day on of her old clan member comes to take revenge on Ukis death.

*** will add more when not tired  ***


----------

